# Otakon 2012 Furmeet



## Ryu100 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, super early, I know. But the dozens of gathering threads already being made on cosplay.com means now is the time to start claiming times and locations. Whether you're going to be in suit or not, feel free to stop by. Keep in mind, while photos will be taken, this is more a social than anything. Saturday has always worked in the past so the meet will be that day, but I'm open to suggestions on a time and/or location (since we've had horrible luck in that department)

Current time and location
Saturday at 1pm on the 4th floor (west side past the bathrooms)

Who's Coming
Ryu100: Loki partial
GreyCat: Poprock partial
Jerrymojo2: Who are you bringing??? XD
Bouncybat: Zubat fullsuit or Nidorina partial
The_CFR: Lucario or Jubei
ginxizuru4ever: Shido partial
RyujiKimura: Ryuji fullsuit
FurryAssassin: Aiden partial
minorians: Mina (cabbit) partial
pikayoshigirl: Rainbow Dash 
Blood_Wolf1: Hopefully not as Broooklyn XD
Kila: Eve Soulclaw
Throdien: Lion Sora fullsuit
InkTail
HanaKitty: Thunder Typholosion 3/4 suit
Kymari
Munich: Gatomon partial
WestWindHowling: Daisy
Photographer: thatfurrypinkbunneh

and more


----------



## FurryAssassin (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey I am new to fursuiting  and would like to join you all at otakon. I have been there a few times last year as Desert Punk. You can count me in on anytime and any location. I suggest an upper floor maybe across from the shop (cant think of its name) on the left side 2nd story when facing into the convention center.


----------



## minorians (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been cosplaying and attending Otakon for years now. But this year will be my first year as a fursuiter and I'm very VERY excited about it


----------



## Ryu100 (Mar 29, 2012)

There's usually a pretty good turnout for this, so you two should have a good time and make some new friends.


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll be cosplaying as Rainbow Dash. ^^


----------



## FurryAssassin (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to mention I will be wearing a Fennec Partial Nnamed Aiden. Pictures will be added soon


----------



## minorians (Apr 3, 2012)

mine is a Cabbit partial named Mina. She's still a work in progress but will be ready to go for Otakon


----------



## Inktail (Apr 7, 2012)

I am not a suiter myself, but I will try and definitely try and make the meet. Though I wonder if anyone thought about doing a furry panal at this year's otakon. I know there was talk of it last year, but did anyone act on it?


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't imagine the cost of an RD fullsuit- one sold for $5,000!


----------



## Origamigryphon (Apr 15, 2012)

I may or may not be there. Otakon's grown so big and expensive.

But if I do go, I'll either be wearing Kos, my chimeragoat (if he's complete at that time), and if not, I'll be wearing Buster Gshep.


----------



## HanaKitty (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi!  I'm coming to Otakon this year and I'll be bringing Hana along to wear.  I'll post some pictures of her on my FA page eventually.  This'll be nice, I've never been to a fur meet before :3


----------



## FurryAssassin (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone here willing to help out if i put in for a Furry Panel at Otakon? Really need people with experience seeing im quiet new at this.


----------



## equinelover8 (Jun 18, 2012)

My mate was thatfurrypinkbunneh who posted all of the furmeet pics from otakon last year on youtube, and we just preregistered and cant wait for the con!!!!!!


----------



## equinelover8 (Jun 18, 2012)

I might be willing to help with a furry panel.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry guys....kinda forgot this thread existed already. Anyway, date and time has been chosen for the time being and will be placed on the first post. As well, as the list being updated.


----------



## HanaKitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, yeah.  Could you put my suit as Thunder Typhlosion (3/4 Suit)?  I changed my mind.


----------



## FurryAssassin (Jun 26, 2012)

Sadly to late for this year perhaps next years (if the world does not end o.o; )


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jun 28, 2012)

Update: I will definitely not be there. I will be on a cruise! Sorry about that. I hope everyone has a good time. <3


----------



## Munich (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll be there, maybe as Gatomon again. I just love that partial.

I also got a box full of Lizardbeth stuff that I'm trying to get rid of. It's for sale/trade/barter: Poster of Lizardbeth, 4 prints of Lizardbeth and 3 egyptians, 2 tins of pixel character pins, lizardbeth mug, Broken Plot Device #1-3.  If you're interested or you want pics, I can put them up for you. Just note me. :3


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll be definitely be there! I'll be in my new Great Dane suit Daisy, granted she gets finished in time =P


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 15, 2012)

*swears she put this thread on email notification*

Anyway, the list is being updated. Two more weeks yay!


----------



## Chiscringle (Jul 15, 2012)

Fingers uncrossed.  Turns out my handler/friend I was going there to see can't make it.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick note, the first post has been edited with additional info regarding the location. I've been told it is a very spacious area and it was suggested by quite a few to have the meet there.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry for the double post

I want to thank everybody who came to the meet. It looked like everyone was having fun. Also, lol thanks for the Happy Birthday song, I had no idea Jerrymojo was gonna do that.


----------



## HanaKitty (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, it was SO much fun!  My first fur meet and it was one of the best days of my life <3


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 29, 2012)

HanaKitty said:


> Yes, it was SO much fun!  My first fur meet and it was one of the best days of my life <3



Glad to hear!

Videos are up!
Main video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbJ6n8J94Do&feature=plcp
Dancing video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajSSHtLvl0&feature=g-u-u


----------

